

SSL Labs 1.10.31, with SHA1 warnings, is now live - ivanr
https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/

======
ivanr
This blog post [http://blog.ivanristic.com/2014/09/sha1-deprecation-what-
you...](http://blog.ivanristic.com/2014/09/sha1-deprecation-what-you-need-to-
know.html) gives some background for this change and discusses dual-
certificate deployment as a way to remain warning-free in Chrome and continue
to support older (SHA1 only) clients.

